# ID this fish, NOT A PIRANHA! WTF IS IT!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WTF is this ugly thing. God I would die if it ever touched my skin


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

gross, what is it!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Stone fish. Moved.


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Stone fish or frog fish.. They are an angler salt water fish. They have a cool thread like string lure that comes out of their mouth and floats above their head. Once a fish comes in striking disatance they will wiggle the lure to attract its attention and then bam they snap the fish up usualy in one bite.

I have seen them in bright yelllow and orange.. Yes ugly but very interesting..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sharkfan said:


> Stone fish or frog fish.. They are an angler salt water fish. They have a cool thread like string lure that comes out of their mouth and floats above their head. Once a fish comes in striking disatance they will wiggle the lure to attract its attention and then bam they snap the fish up usualy in one bite.
> 
> I have seen them in bright yelllow and orange.. Yes ugly but very interesting..
> [snapback]805672[/snapback]​










they are ugly
but great fish to watch 
kinda boring if not eating just like a wolffish


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

it will kill you


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're pretty neat when they actually move around for a change; they kinda 'bounce-walk' around the bottom of the tank, like an astronaut walking on the moon.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

(it will kill you) quote: syd

While there stings are verry painful, sone fish stings are not usually lethal, unless of course you are allergic, use liberal ammouns of HOT! water, as hot as you can stand, the heat breaks down the protine in the venom responsibe for causing the pain.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

SALT water stonefish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> SALT water stonefish?
> [snapback]806592[/snapback]​


yes


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

looks like a living fossil


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn that thing looks like hell


----------



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

look at them big lips...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pretty crazy looking fish


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

rbp 4 135 said:


> (it will kill you) quote: syd
> 
> While there stings are verry painful, sone fish stings are not usually lethal, unless of course you are allergic, use liberal ammouns of HOT! water, as hot as you can stand, the heat breaks down the protine in the venom responsibe for causing the pain.
> 
> ...


I spent two days in a hospital in the Keys, very painful sting


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to burst your bubbles guys..but that is not a stonefish..its an angler....saltwater fish..and there awesome fish..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sorry to burst your bubbles guys..but that is not a stonefish..its an angler....saltwater fish..and there awesome fish..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm a debate


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

thepack is right, it is an angler. i agree, awesome fish. its a trip to see them lure in their prey with their "fishing pole" and then CHOMP!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

how many different types of angler fish are there? i thought they live in the dark depths of the ocean and the male is smaller than the female and attaches to her sybiotically?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

that fish looks bad as hell. I would get one if i had a salt water tank. What fish can live with it. Probably one it cant swallow.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I still think its a stone fish


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

It's known as a frogfish, a type of angler fishof the family Antennariidae. Here's a page about them.Froggy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SOOOO what is your final answer?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> SOOOO what is your final answer?
> [snapback]810150[/snapback]​


angler..and i'm willing to put a online bet if you want psychofish21


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

the grinch said:


> that fish looks bad as hell. I would get one if i had a salt water tank. What fish can live with it. Probably one it cant swallow.
> [snapback]809035[/snapback]​


Ezactly! One that cant fit is a good choice. They will eat lionfish too.


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

ugly fish ...


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

where did you get a fish like that?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

where can i get one


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

where can i get one


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Go to Sacramento to get one.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Fido said:


> WTF is this ugly thing. *God I would die if it ever touched my skin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm u heard em guys, we need to take filo on a scuba diving lesson.







SICK EM FROGFISH

And yo Curley, liveaquaria.com usaully has em in stock


----------

